# Corrado RS, Chapter 1: The Vision Takes Shape



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Driving like a banshee is great. It's fun, it's exhilarating, it's therapeutic, it gets your senses working overtime. Channel your anger through the steering wheel of your “RS” car, and the combination of burnt fuel, crackling exhaust, and melting rubber combine to calm you better than any scented candle on the market. But it's all for naught if you begin to sweat profusely at the first sign of traffic because you binned A/C in search of a modicum of extra power. It's all for naught if you lose your two front teeth on the first road imperfection, or worse, toast your oil pan because the car's suspension is too low. Was five minutes of motoring bliss worth all those exceptions? NO...

Continue reading here









Recaro Pole Positions









Radio & Air Conditioning









Koni Coilovers


----------

